# dog food



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

I am posting this question for a friend. What is the best dog food out of this list: tecni-cal, proplan, purina one, pedigree healthy vitality or Iams. These are the only foods she has to choose from in her area and she is on a tight income. I understand non are the best but from best to worst can you let me no out of this list thanks.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'll just list the first few ingredients of some of these foods.

TC
Chicken meal, ground corn, ground rice, ground wheat, chicken fat, beet pulp, whole dried egg, flaxseed, natural flavour, salt
Pro-Plan
Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn
PO
Chicken (natural source of glucosamine), brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), whole grain wheat
Pedigree HV
couldn't find the ingredients list...
Iams simple and natural chicken
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp


Of all of these i would honestly just go with the TC, the Iams is a fairly new line they are carrying, they have many variations of them... Does this person in question have acess to costco? because Natures Domain is a grain free that can be purchased there and it would be far better than any of these.


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

I am posting a bit more to what Tobi mentioned above. 

Techni-Cal Adult Medium Breed

INGREDIENTS:
Chicken meal, ground corn, ground rice, ground wheat, chicken fat, beet pulp, whole dried egg, flaxseed, natural flavour, salt, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, potassium, vitamins (choline, Vitamin A, Vitamin D3, Vitamin E, niacin, Vitamin C, inositol, d-pantothenate, thiamine B1, riboflavin B2, beta-carotene, pyridoxine B6, folic acid, Vitamin K, biotin, Vitamin B12), minerals (zinc, iron, copper, manganese, iodine, selenium), Yucca schidigera extract. 

TYPICAL ANALYSIS: ADDITIVES*: 
Crude protein 27% Vitamin A 18,000 IU/kg 
Crude fat 17% Vitamin D3 1,300 IU/kg 
Crude fibre 2.5% Vitamin E** 195 mg/kg 
Crude ash 6.2% Copper*** 14 mg/kg 
Moisture 8% 
Calcium 1% 
Phosphorus 1.2% 

Pro-Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice

Chicken, barley, dried egg product, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brown rice, oat meal, pea protein, dried beet pulp, natural flavor, fish oil, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, dried tomatoes, dried carrots, dried sweet potatoes, zinc proteinate, Vitamin E supplement, DL-Methionine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
C-4407

Crude Protein (Min) 30.0 % 
Crude Fat (Min) 17.0 % 
Crude Fiber (Max) 4.0 % 
Moisture (Max) 12.0 % 
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.5 % 
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.0 % 
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.9 % 
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg 
Vitamin E (Min) 460 IU/kg 
Ascorbic Acid** (Min) 70 mg/kg 
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)** (Min) 0.15 % 
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA)** (Min) 0.15 % 
Glucosamine** (Min) 550 ppm 
Omega-3 Fatty Acids** (Min) 0.6 % 
Omega-6 Fatty Acids** (Min) 2.0 % 


Purina One Chicken and Whole Oat Meal

Chicken, chicken meal, whole oat meal, whole barley, soybean meal, whole brown rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), dried beet pulp, dried egg product, natural flavor, fish oil, caramel color, salt, dried carrots, dried tomatoes, dried apples, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, Vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, calcium carbonate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Crude Protein (MIN) 26.0% Zinc (Zn) (Min) 150 ppm 
Crude Fat (MIN) 17.0% Selenium (Se) (MIN) 0.35 ppm 
Crude Fiber (MAX) 4.0% Vitamin A (MIN) 14,000 IU/kg 
Moisture (MAX) 12.0% Vitamin E (MIN) 150 IU/kg 
Linoleic Acid (MIN) 1.5% Omega-3 Fatty Acids (MIN)* 0.35% 
Calcium (Ca) (MIN) 1.0% Omega-6 Fatty Acids (MIN)* 1.60% 
Phosphorus (P) (MIN) 0.8% 


Pedigree Healty Vitality -- Can't Locate

Iams -- See Natural line as Tobi mentioned.

It depends on what your friend chooses from the Purina and Iams lines. Does your friend happen to live in Canada?

Out of these...I guess I would go with anything without corn.

Added: I agree with Tobi, as ususal , possibly look at Nature's Domain.


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes they live in Canada and they dont have a Cosco near by just grocery store and country depot.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Im going to guess that the "Pedigree Healthy Vitality" is actually "Pedigree Vitality+"
(Which is no better then the ones already posted, but here is it's crap list of ingredients!)

GROUND YELLOW CORN, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA/BHT), WHEAT MILL RUN, NATURAL POULTRY FLAVOUR, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, WHEAT FLOUR, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, SALT, RICE, VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF OMEGA 6 FATTY ACIDS*), CHICORY EXTRACT (SOURCE OF INULIN), CHICKEN BY PRODUCT MEAL, VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], CHOLINE CHLORIDE, L-ASCORBYL-2- POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*], VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], BIOTIN SUPPLEMENT, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), TRACE MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), IRON OXIDE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE, GLUCOSAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE*

Crude Protein Min. 21.0%
Crude Fat Min. 11.5%
Crude Fibre Max. 4.0%
Moisture Max. 12.0%
OMEGA-6 Fatty Acids* Min. 1.5%
Glucosamine Min. 250 ppm


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Im going to guess that the "Pedigree Healthy Vitality" is actually "Pedigree Vitality+"
> (Which is no better then the ones already posted, but here is it's crap list of ingredients!)
> 
> GROUND YELLOW CORN, MEAT AND BONE MEAL, ANIMAL FAT (PRESERVED WITH BHA/BHT), WHEAT MILL RUN, NATURAL POULTRY FLAVOUR, CORN GLUTEN MEAL, WHEAT FLOUR, POTASSIUM CHLORIDE, SALT, RICE, VEGETABLE OIL (SOURCE OF OMEGA 6 FATTY ACIDS*), CHICORY EXTRACT (SOURCE OF INULIN), CHICKEN BY PRODUCT MEAL, VITAMINS (dl-ALPHA TOCOPHEROL ACETATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN E], CHOLINE CHLORIDE, L-ASCORBYL-2- POLYPHOSPHATE [SOURCE OF VITAMIN C*], VITAMIN A SUPPLEMENT, THIAMINE MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], BIOTIN SUPPLEMENT, d-CALCIUM PANTOTHENATE, RIBOFLAVIN SUPPLEMENT [VITAMIN B2], VITAMIN D3 SUPPLEMENT, VITAMIN B12 SUPPLEMENT), TRACE MINERALS (ZINC SULFATE, COPPER SULFATE, POTASSIUM IODIDE), IRON OXIDE, TITANIUM DIOXIDE, GLUCOSAMINE HYDROCHLORIDE*
> ...


That one wins the worst of the bunch. UGH!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Ahh ya it'd be a canadian brand, gotcha, nice Catch Abi!

The only reason i'd go with the TC is because it's lacking (by product meals) which imo is worse than anything else found :/


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

Here dog is allergic to oatmeal and barley so Im guessing techni-cal


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Here dog is allergic to oatmeal and barley so Im guessing techni-cal


If the dog is allergic to those then Im going to be willing to bet you that it will also be allergic to "ground corn, ground rice, ground wheat," which are 2nd thru 4th ingredients on in the TC crap!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> Here dog is allergic to oatmeal and barley so Im guessing techni-cal


Yikes hwell:

Most likely there is going to be an allergen in there that is going to cause problems if there are already allergens that are known to the dog.

how big is this dog? Raw feeding can be quite cheap if it is a small dog. Does this person have internet access?


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Evangeline said:


> Here dog is allergic to oatmeal and barley so Im guessing techni-cal


Any chance you can convince her to add, for example, canned sardines or canned mackerel as a topper to the Techni-Cal? Lightly cooked meats (unsalted, unspiced, seared is good). Possibly a raw egg? 

It needs all the help it can get!


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

the dog is also allergic to potato. Raw is to expensive as it is a big dog. Any cheap canned foods in Canada that would work? Also there is Rollover available is that a balanced diet or no.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> the dog is also allergic to potato. Raw is to expensive as it is a big dog. Any cheap canned foods in Canada that would work? Also there is Rollover available is that a balanced diet or no.


most dog foods that are available that are sold in markets are going to be "balanced" but nobody really even knows what balanced is... will her dog die from eating it? most likely not. but here it is, it might be more expensive as it is a moist dog food.

http://www.rolloverpetfood.com/Grocery Catalogue Updated new crunchies design Feb 23,2009.pdf


----------



## truthdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Evangeline said:


> I am posting this question for a friend. What is the best dog food out of this list: tecni-cal, proplan, purina one, pedigree healthy vitality or Iams. These are the only foods she has to choose from in her area and she is on a tight income. I understand non are the best but from best to worst can you let me no out of this list thanks.


ProPlan is the best on your list and I would pick Pro Plan All Life Stages


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

truthdog said:


> ProPlan is the best on your list and I would pick Pro Plan All Life Stages


I'm curious as to why? in listed ingredients it lists poultry by-product meal... is that a high quality ingredient?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

From everything you listed on there, the only one I would give is the Rollover, everything else is pretty darned bad, I understand if your friend can't find anything else (or afford it) there's not much they can do. I would at least recommend having part of the dog's diet be the rollover-rolls.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

tell ur friend to order food online..none of those are foods id even consider helping your friend get...it would be hurting her dog. describe a tight income..heck i'm not offering for anyone but i know some peope here have a costco membership ..maybe she can pay someone to buy her kirkland?


Evangeline said:


> I am posting this question for a friend. What is the best dog food out of this list: tecni-cal, proplan, purina one, pedigree healthy vitality or Iams. These are the only foods she has to choose from in her area and she is on a tight income. I understand non are the best but from best to worst can you let me no out of this list thanks.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

proplan looks decent to me
Pro-Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice

Chicken, barley, dried egg product, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brown rice, oat meal, pea protein, dried beet pulp, natural flavor, fish oil, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, dried tomatoes, dried carrots, dried sweet potatoes, zinc proteinate, Vitamin E supplement, DL-Methionine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
C-4407

Crude Protein (Min) 30.0 %
Crude Fat (Min) 17.0 %
Crude Fiber (Max) 4.0 %
Moisture (Max) 12.0 %
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.5 %
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.0 %
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.9 %
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min) 460 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid** (Min) 70 mg/kg
Docosahexaenoic Acid (DHA)** (Min) 0.15 %
Eicosapentaenoic Acid (EPA)** (Min) 0.15 %
Glucosamine** (Min) 550 ppm
Omega-3 Fatty Acids** (Min) 0.6 %
Omega-6 Fatty Acids** (Min) 2.0 %


Tobi said:


> I'm curious as to why? in listed ingredients it lists poultry by-product meal... is that a high quality ingredient?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> proplan looks decent to me
> Pro-Plan Selects Chicken and Brown Rice
> 
> Chicken, barley, dried egg product, chicken meal (natural source of glucosamine), brewers dried yeast, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), brown rice, oat meal, pea protein, dried beet pulp, natural flavor, fish oil, salt, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, potassium chloride, dried tomatoes, dried carrots, dried sweet potatoes, zinc proteinate, Vitamin E supplement, DL-Methionine, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, copper proteinate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
> ...


That is Proplan selects, not all that much better but truedog said proplan ALS...which is what Tobi was talking about:

Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, dried egg product, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.
T-4484

Crude Protein (Min) 26.0 %
Crude Fat (Min) 16.0 %
Crude Fiber (Max) 3.0 %
Moisture (Max) 12.0 %
Linoleic Acid (Min) 1.4 %
Calcium (Ca) (Min) 1.0 %
Phosphorus (P) (Min) 0.8 %
Selenium (Se) (Min) 0.30 mg/kg
Vitamin A (Min) 15,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (Min) 460 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid* (Min) 70 mg/kg
Glucosamine* (Min) 400 ppm


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Glad it looks decent RC... but 

1. taking into consideration that the dog in question is allergic to Barley, and the second ingredient on the food that you listed is barley... probably not the best choice.
2. you're linking a "higher grade" food that pro-plan makes. you think if they don't have many stores that are close, and also taking into consideration that they are in Canada they may not even have proplan "selects" so as i was saying to begin with, avoiding a food that uses by product meal is going to most likely be more productive.

Proplan chicken and rice all life stages.

Chicken, brewers rice, whole grain wheat, poultry by-product meal (natural source of glucosamine), corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn germ meal, fish meal (natural source of glucosamine), animal digest, dried egg product, salt, potassium chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium phosphate, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite. 
T-4484


----------



## Evangeline (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks I passed the info on to my friend.


----------



## truthdog (Sep 10, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm curious as to why? in listed ingredients it lists poultry by-product meal... is that a high quality ingredient?


You having a Bull Terrier should know that the most successful Bull Terrier in history eats Bil Jac 
and I believe he is a healthy happy 12 year old now.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

truthdog said:


> You having a Bull Terrier should know that the most successful Bull Terrier in history eats Bil Jac
> and I believe he is a healthy happy 12 year old now.



If you're referring to Rocky tops sundance kid? AKA Rufus... I have chatted with his owner on another forum, and he's stated that he feeds Totw, and some raw...


----------

